# 93010 denied



## coders_rock! (Jan 13, 2012)

Does anyone know the guidelines for billing 99214 with 93010. I checked CCI edit and there are no bundling issues. Carrier is saying 93010 is bundled to 99214. The same Dx is being used for both codes.

Thank you,


----------



## maryawinfield04 (Jan 13, 2012)

did the patient come into the office a the ECG or did the Dr. just read the report? procedure code 93010 is just for the interpretation and report so they would bundle them together because no visit was actually performed and if an ECG was done in the office it should be billed with the procedure code 93000. if a visit was done and he went over the report append the 25 modifier to the office visit.

Mary Winfield,CPC


----------

